# Fort Stewart Sunday



## jakegourley (Aug 24, 2016)

Will be heading over for a hog hunt this sunday, (Aug 28) if anyone wants to meet up for a spot and stalk bow hunt. I am still learning the place but im ready to get after some hogs, especially after a long week of college classes. pm me to set something up.


----------



## jakegourley (Aug 24, 2016)

Also, I will be coming in from Glennville, if that helps on a location.


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Aug 24, 2016)

Here is the area status sheets for base, right now there is a bunch of training going on and not much is open. Might want to check prior to your drive up.  

https://www.flickr.com/photos/stewartoutdoors/sets/72157626523952930/


----------



## jakegourley (Aug 24, 2016)

Thanks for letting me know. I will take a look


----------



## ChainReactionGC (Aug 25, 2016)

I can go with you. I intended on going on Saturday and Sunday morning with the bow.


----------



## Timbo85 (Aug 26, 2016)

What time are you goin Sunday


----------



## jakegourley (Aug 27, 2016)

We will be there at daylight


----------



## Timbo85 (Aug 29, 2016)

Is there any special permit needed to bow hunt out there


----------



## GLS (Aug 30, 2016)

Timbo85 said:


> Is there any special permit needed to bow hunt out there


Yes.  You first have to qualify with the bow.  Gil
http://www.stewart.army.mil/info/?id=448&p=3


----------



## ChainReactionGC (Aug 30, 2016)

GLS said:


> Yes.  You first have to qualify with the bow.  Gil
> http://www.stewart.army.mil/info/?id=448&p=3



Funny story on that. I qualified over the summer. I get up to the line and the lil old lady says "you have to hit 2 out of 3 to qualify". I say ok and shoot the first arrow dead center in the target, then the next arrow dead center touching the other arrow. I put my bow down to go grab my arrows and she says...."what are you doing you have to shoot one more arrow". I said what, you said 2 out of 3? She then says....."yea, but that's only 2 out of 2". As I grin and reply with....."I'm not so sure you know how 2 out of 3 works".  she says.... You still have to shoot the last one so I can judge if the first two were just accidents.  I start laughing and say......I can shoot this arrow straight into the air and never see this arrow again..... And still qualify.   She then looks really confused.....so.....I shoot the next arrow same place as the others before she had a heat stroke.

I guess I should have expected this after seeing the (nonsense) authorized weapons list for the range. Lol


----------



## Bama B (Aug 30, 2016)

No the scary thing is that the couple of times I went and qualified half the people could not hit the target at all. I have been hunting stewart for a long time and have bow qualified every year because I hunt some of the archery areas only. You would be amazed to see how many people cant hit consistent with bow or even worse a cross bow at 20 or 30 yards. Or show up with one or different arrows and try to shoot.


----------



## Primos can man (Aug 30, 2016)

ChainReactionGC said:


> Funny story on that. I qualified over the summer. I get up to the line and the lil old lady says "you have to hit 2 out of 3 to qualify". I say ok and shoot the first arrow dead center in the target, then the next arrow dead center touching the other arrow. I put my bow down to go grab my arrows and she says...."what are you doing you have to shoot one more arrow". I said what, you said 2 out of 3? She then says....."yea, but that's only 2 out of 2". As I grin and reply with....."I'm not so sure you know how 2 out of 3 works".  she says.... You still have to shoot the last one so I can judge if the first two were just accidents.  I start laughing and say......I can shoot this arrow straight into the air and never see this arrow again..... And still qualify.   She then looks really confused.....so.....I shoot the next arrow save place as the others before she had a heart stroke.
> 
> I guess I should have expected this after seeing the (nonsense) authorized weapons list for the range. Lol


she did the same thing to me and my brother it was funny because we tried to explain to her what she was saying was wrong but she just looked so confused we just shot the 3rd arrow


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 30, 2016)

It is pretty crazy. The stipulations to hunt out there are ridiculous but I guess when you see some of the yahoos who go out there, it makes you realize they have to do that. 

I always do my qualification on Hunter, and Jerry the old man who used to work there told me to go shoot, take a picture with my phone and show him the picture. He was old, and didn't want to cart his oxygen tank out there. Sadly he doesn't work there any more due to health issues.. he was always fun to talk with.


----------



## robert carter (Sep 2, 2016)

When I passed with my longbow the young man looked at me like I was stupid till I piled the arrows in the plate.. 
  It is not the ability to shoot that makes a good hunter or recovery ratio. Its the ability to know when not to shoot no matter the distance. RC


----------

